# Nikon D600 price drop $1,996



## Gino (Nov 18, 2012)

fyi....

http://www.nikonpricewatch.com/product/04030/Nikon-D600-price.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2012)

As Christmas approaches, and sales are slow, we will see lots of special deals. don't be suprised to see some 10% off specials for a very short period.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 18, 2012)

Immediate price drop for 6D? I'll bet dollars-to-donuts it will be so (<$2000 before Jan 1).


----------

